# Hypersonic is a bust.



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Hypersonic shotgun shells are a bust. It my shotgun choke tube and my dads choke tube just patterning. It pushed are stock choke tube out on the side and now we cant get the choke tubes out. there both brand new shotguns. THe shell didnt even pattern good at all. anyone else have this problem


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

By any chance were the chokes being used full?


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

yes they were, the 3 bar. steel full.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not familiar with what a 3 bar choke is but if it was a full choke specifically made to shoot with steel then I would say you may have some compensation from remington. I would atleast try and give them a call.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Its just a stock full., there is 3 little marks on the top of the choke to show what the choke it. Im bring my gun to gander and i will be getting ahold of Remington tomorrow.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Unless it was a full choke specifically made for steel shot you might be s.o.l. Most stock full chokes shouldn't be used with steel shot.

Hope things work out for ya. Keep us posted if you find anything out.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

The choke tube is marked for steel and lead. so i will fill everyone in tomorrow.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like an invector + choke tube or similarly marked choke tube.

One Notch = Lead Full
Two Notch's = Lead Improved Modified/Steel Full
Three Notch's = Lead Modified/Steel Full

And yes, at least on the invector + they call both the Improved Modified and Modified a Steel Full.

Anyway, any chance the shells got wet and rusted the shot causing it to bridge? What size was the shot?


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

I shot the 2's and 4's. and they were brand new. bought them the day before.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

I called Remington and there they worst company to deal with. i used these shells in my new choke tube and it ruined that one to. They say it a gun flaw but my friend with a 870 had the same problem. So when i told them that this shell is burning throw the wad before it leaves the barrel they pretty much laughed and said we tested this shell hundreds of times and never had this happen. But it has happend to the 3 people i have know to shoot this shell.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would watch around, keep your wads you obviously picked up. If this turns out to be a common issue it will be popping up elsewhere.

If not, I would call and complain again, maybe ask for a manager, otherwise you are probably stuck getting a lawyer to do something.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry for your issues but it is a life lesson to be learned in that steel shot pushed at 1400fps to 1550 is lethal when you put it on target out to 40+ yards. Most people cannot effectively shoot accurately at this range anyway so any small amount of gain you may have garnered at the extended range is lost if you cannot hit what you are shooting at!

I am sure you and your friends have killed a good deal of birds with slower steel, and I am sure you can now. Most hand loaders have tested and tweaked loads and most have found that it is touchy going over 1600fps in controlling the pattern as well as protecting the barrel and choke. I have hunted enough with speed freaks as I call my hunting buddies that reload. Most no longer are trying to make the fastest flying steel load they can.

Might be that they are not killing anymore birds!


----------

